

Announcing the Binc data interchange format - epall
http://blog.ugorji.net/2013/05/announcing-binc-data-interchange-format.html

======
ugorji
Binc is a lightweight, compact, limitless, schema-free, precise, binary, high-
performance, feature-rich, language-independent, multi-domain, extensible,
data interchange format for structured data.

See <https://github.com/ugorji/binc>

